# Genetic Alterations in Papillary Thyroid Carcinoma and Hashimoto Thyroiditis



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Genetic Alterations in Papillary Thyroid Carcinoma and Hashimoto Thyroiditis

Objectives To determine the relationship between hOGG1 loss of heterozygosity (LOH), Hashimoto thyroiditis (HT), and papillary thyroid cancer (PTC). Hashimoto thyroiditis is an autoimmune mediated chronic inflammatory disease previously shown to coexist with papillary PTC. To further define the relationship between HT and PTC, we report an analysis of hOGG1, a major repair gene for free radical-induced oxidative DNA damages, in thyroidectomy specimens.

Abstact

http://archotol.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/abstract/136/3/240


----------

